# 18' Polar Kraft Conversion



## c-ramey (Sep 24, 2011)

Good evening. I'm very happy that google has led me to this website. I've found so many inspiring conversions that I've decided to start mine. It's an old Polar Kraft 18' jon. Overall, the boat is in good shape, however the transom is shot. I have an an older Merc 25 tiller that I'll be using (unless I can convince the wife to let me upgrade!). 

My first mission is to fix the transom. Tonight, I removed the aluminum channel and corner turnbuckles. You can see in the pics (maybe) the discolored wood thats rotten.


----------



## Tin Yachtsman (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome! On upgrading the motor....it's always easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission. Good luck!


----------



## c-ramey (Sep 24, 2011)

You got a point there. I can always tell her my fishing buddy made me buy it!


----------



## SVOMike86 (Sep 25, 2011)

Tin Yachtsman said:


> it's always easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission. Good luck!


Hahaha, never thought about it like that. Definitely true. Welcome to the sight!


----------



## c-ramey (Oct 5, 2011)

I've got the transom down to bare aluminum, removed the 2 center "pods". I need some input on electrical. I'm starting from scratch (except battery) and will need a switch console, running lights, bilge, live well and some "driving lights". Any thoughts on wire gauge, componets, setups?

Thanks,

Chad


----------



## shawnfish (Oct 5, 2011)

with wiring i would always go with one guage bigger than it calls for, but thats just me. for lights,bilge etc.. stuff that doesent draw a lot of power i think you would be fine with 12 or 14 guage, thats what ive used and never had any problems. and a switch/fuse panel is always a good idea.... p.s. running a trolling motor you want 4 or 6 guage and your battery as close to the troller as possible, the farther away the harder it is for the troller to pull the power needed to run and puts unwanted strain on the motor and circuits.....


----------



## shawnfish (Oct 5, 2011)

and as far as batterys for a trolling motor, always use a deep cycle marine or a good gell cell. cranking batterys are designed for short powerful bursts needed to start an engine and not designed for a slow draw of power that accesories use, although it would work but you will run out of juice and battery life sooner than with the before mentioned types...


----------



## c-ramey (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info. 

Now a question about carpeting and flooring. Should I roll with 3/4 or 5/8 marine board for the floor? I'll have several sections carpeted. I was think about fitting each piece, then carpeting it and then using stainless steel to attach. I was going to leave the screws visible so that I could remove a panel as needed. Is this what people normally do?


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 7, 2011)

5/8" should be sufficient. As far as the hardware goes, normally the head of the screw will bury down into the carpet. It will still be removable, but you probably won't see the head of the bolt or screw.


----------



## bguy (Oct 7, 2011)

the boat looks sound . i see the the bad spots in the transome. i just got my transome back in and a few spots welded up at the top near outboard transome corners. now its time to paint my 78' 16' monark.


----------



## c-ramey (Oct 8, 2011)

We did a bunch on the boat this weekend. We installed 1 1/2 inches of marine plywood (also treated with Thompson's), welded a 1/8 think aluminum plate on the transom to help support the motor. The original aluminum was a bit tore up from the motor mounts, so i thought I'd try to give more support. We turned the boat over, prep'd and primed. Then I painted the first coat of 'Hunter Green'.
I'll post the pics in a few


----------



## c-ramey (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh! Almost forgot, we cut the top access to our 'dry storage area'.


----------



## c-ramey (Oct 8, 2011)

Here are pics of the new transom in progress. It's done now.


----------



## c-ramey (Oct 8, 2011)

Here are pics of the paint in progress. I'll post more pics on this when we turn it back over.

The hull was VERY oxidized so I hit the whole thing with sand paper to ruff it up, and then used an air compressor to get all the dust off. I then gave it a vinegar bath. I used Rustoleum Aluminum primer, then the color coat is a hunter green spray. It looks pretty good even though I've only got 1 good coat on. I'll probably end up with 3 or more to make it look nice and even.


----------



## c-ramey (Oct 8, 2011)

I almost forgot the cut out for dry storage.


----------



## Smokey496 (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like your already roiling. Keep steady at it. Looking forward to seeing your final build.


----------



## c-ramey (Oct 10, 2011)

The "hunter green" is a little darker than I had hoped. What is the opinion on the color of the boat?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 10, 2011)

First off very nice boat for a conversion. 

"Hunter Green" does seem a little dark, but as long as you are ok with it thats all that matters.

Keep up the good work


----------



## c-ramey (Oct 24, 2011)

I've done a ton of work on the boat since my last post. I've repainted it again to a flat forest green. I've started attaching the new aluminum floor angles. I've started framing the storage compartments and rear deck. On the trailer, I welded a "U" on the back end for the transom saver.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 25, 2011)

Lookin good!!!! The paint looks better too


----------



## c-ramey (Oct 29, 2011)

I FINALLY finished the cap for the transom! I used pieces I cut from the 2 float pods that I removed. This was made using 3 pieces of 24" x 4". Each piece was hand bent for a 2" U. I clamped the pieces on the boat trailer and folded 1" 90 degrees. Worked pretty well!


----------



## c-ramey (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's the finished product!


----------



## c-ramey (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm getting ready to start buying supplies for the flooring and storage. I know I'm going to use 3/4 marine plywood for the floor. Should I use 3/4 or 1/2 for everything else? (rear deck, front deck, side storage)


----------



## c-ramey (Nov 13, 2011)

This weekend was a big weekend for our boat. We have all the aluminum L installed and have cut the flooring. We've also installed the 2x3's that will be enclosed with plywood.


----------



## c-ramey (Nov 13, 2011)

I wanted to say thanks to Alvie, Michael, and 'Pin' for helping out this weekend. These guys spent a lot of their weekend in the garage when the weather was really nice. Thanks again.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 14, 2011)

Coming along nicely =D>


----------



## c-ramey (Dec 9, 2011)

Got the deck cut! The pictures show it just in place. The past few weeks, we also sealed the flooring with spar. Thats why the floor is a different color.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Dec 9, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## c-ramey (Feb 9, 2012)

I haven't updated my boat on here for some time. We've been hard at work getting it finished up. 

Here's the full video on youtube. 

[youtube]Ns9BROwX2MY[/youtube]

Here are the latest pictures. We've gotten pretty much done with most things. I have only installed the back seats.

Don't pay attention to how messy my shed is. It serves its purpose...shelter the boat and keep the beer cold.


----------



## lets fish salt (Feb 9, 2012)

nice turn on the mod ! =D> hope soon to be able to start mine ! #-o got it back in amess :roll: ,long one !but still hopping ! lets fish they say !good job 1"lets fishsalt"


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 10, 2012)

Turned out real nice, have you had it out on the water yet


----------



## c-ramey (Feb 10, 2012)

Not yet! 

I had a bit of work that I did on the trailer too.....including new paint, carpet, and bearing buddies. As soon as the weather breaks, I'll get it out on the trailer and weld up some side bunks. Then she should be good to go.

Opening day on Powerton Lake near Pekin, Il is 2/15. I've got the itch and the only medicine that will help is getting it out!


----------



## c-ramey (Feb 19, 2012)

I did get out to Powerton Lake.....man that place smells. I didn't take my boat though. I met up with a friend and a couple of buddies. We didn't catch anything until about 3:30 p.m. and then we caught 3 small blue's.


----------



## c-ramey (Feb 19, 2012)

My debut for my boat is this coming Friday. I got her out of the garage today and started putting all the necessities in. She's ready.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks great good luck with the fish


----------



## JustinNC (Feb 20, 2012)

One of my favorites! Simple but oh so effective looking!


----------



## base_v5 (Feb 20, 2012)

I like this type of design, very similar to what I am going to do with mine. Open floorplan, plenty of room to move around.

I imagine that boat is solid. Nice work on the transom, looks like it will hold up for years.


----------



## c-ramey (Feb 21, 2012)

It better hold up! 

Thanks for the compliments! This forum is the best thing since sliced bread thats for sure.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice job....lot's of work.


----------



## c-ramey (Dec 20, 2014)

I have decided it's time for another.....what shall I do. This time, I'll be a little more prepared.


----------

